# عطورات فرنسيه



## هناء ستايل (11 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
عطورات فرنسية تعبئة دبي درجه أولى​ 
نفس الكرتون والعبوة الاصلية الاختلاف فقط في درجة التركيز​ 
للطلب والاستفسار
ابو عبدالله​ 
0553479330 ​ 

آقل طلبية درزن منوع ​ 

بحمد لله وصلت العطورات التالي
جادور، الين، توم فورد، مس ديور بسعر 35 ريال للحبة
وإن شاء الله خلال اليومين 12 نوع جديد
التوصيل لكافه مناطق المملكه​


----------

